# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Японцы увлеклись «роботодетьми»

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
ТОКИО, 11 июня. В Японии появились дети-андроиды.*

Как передает портал «Мембрана», японское научно-технологическое агентство (JST) и лаборатория профессора Минору Асады продолжают развивать свой «рободетский» проект. На сей раз в рамках инициативы JST Erato Asada Project на свет появились «пятилетний ребёнок» и «девятимесячный младенец».

Ровно три года назад JST явило миру страшненького «годовалого малыша» CB2, а в марте 2010-го представило андроидов-ребятишек M3-neony и М3-synchy. Новый робот M3-Kindy продолжает линейку «эм-третьих», а своим именем отсылает к детскому саду.

При неназванном росте (очевидно, около метра) M3-Kindy весит 27 кг. Он оснащен 42 моторчиками (это и есть число степеней свободы), 109 тактильными сенсорами, парой камер-глаз, двумя микрофонами и системой распознавания речи. Стоит отметить, что в разработке M3-Kindy принимал участие профессор Хироси Исигуро, известный созданием робокопии себя и андроида-девушки Geminoid F.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

M3-Kindy крупнее предшественников, а значит, в отличие от них может взаимодействовать с предметами «человеческого» масштаба. Он ходит и обладает более-менее богатой мимикой.

«Девятимесячный» робот носит соответствующее имя Noby (Nine-month Old Baby) и, по словам разработчиков, является очень точной моделью сенсорных и моторных функций ребенка. При росте 71 см и весе 7,9 кг андроид тоже оборудован парой «ушей» и «глаз», но под его мягкой «кожей» скрываются уже 600 тактильных сенсоров.

Как и раньше, японские инженеры уверены, что фундаментальные исследования с использованием роботов-детей приведут к более глубокому пониманию механизмов развития познавательных способностей человека, а через это – к созданию нового поколения робототехники. Вдобавок андроиды необходимы для изучения отношений между роботами и людьми.

Япония сегодня – образец высокотехнологичной экономики. В стране работают 710 тыс. ученых, по количеству зарегистрированных патентов Япония находится на втором месте в мире, более 50% населения имеет высшее образование (и это при том, что для поступления в университет надо сдать пять непростых экзаменов).

В стране заботятся о поддержании интереса к науке. На искусственном острове Одайбо, для создания которого использовались мусор и разнообразные отходы, есть прекрасный музей высоких технологий.

----------

